# Where the fish hide



## caterpillar (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys just wondering about a question I have, where do most of the types of gamefish like to hide/stay during the ice fishing season(ie. drop offs, deep holes....?) My buddy and I are gonna be in a tournament around where i'm from here soon and I'm just trying to expand my knowledge on ice fishing, i'm more a bass fisherman in the summer, and yote hunter during the winter so I haven't been on the ice in years, thanks in advance for the info. Mike.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pike will generally stay near weed cover, but will roam too. Walleyes will relate to structure like bars, humps, reefs, etc. Print out your lake map prior to going out and mark likely spots.

Watch for both to make a move in February/March to areas near feeder creeks and shallow bays in preparation for the spawn. Pike in some late winters may even spawn UNDER the ice!


----------

